# Either sex permit question



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Please help me understand if more than one either sex permit can be purchased. I have received mixed responses and cannot find an answer in the regulation book.
I know the law states one buck per season regardless of weapon.
The anterless tags expire end of this week.
My either sex permit was used on a buck during bow. An anterless permit was used on a doe during gun.
Can I purchase another either sex permit for a doe during the bonus weekend and/or black powder in Jan?
If the answer is in the regulation book then please tell me the page number.
Thanks!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes you can buy another either sex permit, 24$, for another antlerless deer only. One buck a season, regardless of method taking. Any special antlerless 15$ tags are good till Dec 5 at closing of gun season in zone C only. So, go get ya another tag and fill it or wait and enjoy loader season too. Mike


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

You might also want to consider looking into urban areas to hunt in your area . Those $15 doe tags can be used til the end of season in an URBAN AREA ! 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#urban

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub117.pdf

The top web page address is a better explanation of how the tags work .
The second page are the urban deer zones in all of how . Scroll towards the bottom of page for NE ohio deer urban areas !

Hope this helps


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Does this mean that I cant use my doe permit in zone C on the18-19.Gee how bad does the odnr need the extra money?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jrsfish said:


> Does this mean that I cant use my doe permit in zone C on the18-19.Gee how bad does the odnr need the extra money?


thats what it means if you mean the $15 anterless permit, mine in zone b is tag soup now


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought the rules changed a two years ago and you can't buy an urban permit after November, 28th. You can use them if you have them, but can't buy more. The antlerless and urban are really the same tag. Is this correct. Secondly, I killed a doe monday in zone c used antlerless tag. I have either tag left, can I kill a doe in zone c use it and purchase another either sex tag and kill a buck anywhere in the state. Thanks, Don


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as bowkdws, will have to purchase another $24 tag to use during muzzy. I don't understand why they expire the tags, if they need the money then raise the non-resident rate.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

pastordon said:


> I thought the rules changed a two years ago and you can't buy an urban permit after November, 28th. You can use them if you have them, but can't buy more. The antlerless and urban are really the same tag. Is this correct. Secondly, I killed a doe monday in zone c used antlerless tag. I have either tag left, can I kill a doe in zone c use it and purchase another either sex tag and kill a buck anywhere in the state. Thanks, Don


Yes Don, we are always careful which $24 tag we use because once you use that buck only tag, I don't think you can buy another. If you did use your anterless tag, as you said on a doe, and buy an either sex tag and take a buck you may get a call from the ODNR. You can purchase another either sex tag, I have for mzzldr, it's your responsibility not to take two bucks. Yes the anterless & urban $15 tags are the same. However you also can not use an urban tag for a buck.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks bulldawg - the top link was extremely helpful.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Header said:


> Yes Don, we are always careful which $24 tag we use because once you use that buck only tag, I don't think you can buy another.


There is no such thing as a buck only tag in Ohio. There are only either sex permits and antlerless permits. So if you are holding two $24 either sex permits, you don't have to be careful in which one you use, they will both work. You just can't tag two bucks in one season. And you can buy more more either sex permits assuming that you are not over the kill limit for your particular zone.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

bowkdws said:


> Thanks bulldawg - the top link was extremely helpful.


No problem , glad I was able to help . The state makes it confusing every year , it can be hard sometimes keeping up with them and all the regualtions . 

I cant wait to see what turmoil and problems the new tagging system is going to stir up next year !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> There is no such thing as a buck only tag in Ohio. There are only either sex permits and antlerless permits. So if you are holding two $24 either sex permits, you don't have to be careful in which one you use, they will both work. You just can't tag two bucks in one season. And you can buy more more either sex permits assuming that you are not over the kill limit for your particular zone.


That's what I said.lol.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Bulldawg - Thanks for posting that link. It really cleared things up for me! I was worried that I wouldn't be able to use my antlerless tag after Sunday. If I don't get one this weekend at my hunting area in zone C, I'll still be able to take a doe in the urban deer areas I hunt. Turns out that the Akron-Cleveland border at SR 44 runs right through the Ladue public hunting area that I hunt sometimes. I'll just have to make sure I hunt on the west side of SR 44 after Sunday.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

EZ, hey it looks like yours and my xtra tags are ok,just for Urban Zones though.....I'll be out Mon. am thru the week....holler


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've used mine already so I can't see what it said. Maybe one of the $24. tags reads either sex and another has anterless only.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ramfan said:


> EZ, hey it looks like yours and my xtra tags are ok,just for Urban Zones though.....I'll be out Mon. am thru the week....holler


tuesday might work


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

pastordon said:


> I thought the rules changed a two years ago and you can't buy an urban permit after November, 28th. You can use them if you have them, but can't buy more. The antlerless and urban are really the same tag. Is this correct. Secondly, I killed a doe monday in zone c used antlerless tag. I have either tag left, can I kill a doe in zone c use it and purchase another either sex tag and kill a buck anywhere in the state. Thanks, Don


You can still buy another either sex tag and use it on a buck or another doe.If you are hunting zone b or c, you can still take 2 deer, one antlered and one antlerless, assuming you buy 1 more $24 tag. Mike


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

bdawg said:


> Bulldawg - Thanks for posting that link. It really cleared things up for me! I was worried that I wouldn't be able to use my antlerless tag after Sunday. If I don't get one this weekend at my hunting area in zone C, I'll still be able to take a doe in the urban deer areas I hunt. Turns out that the Akron-Cleveland border at SR 44 runs right through the Ladue public hunting area that I hunt sometimes. I'll just have to make sure I hunt on the west side of SR 44 after Sunday.




No problem at all . I always say when in doubt google it !!!!! I may buy another tag myself for an urban zone . The problem I have is that I only have one place I hunt in the urban zone , but have 6 other farms that all of them are less than 1 mile from an urban zone !


----------

